# gun trust ??



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm interested in setting up a gun trust because I want to purchase a few silencers... anyone have any experience with this and if so, a recommendation on who to use. I currently live around Hitchcock, TX. any info, recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have not used them personally, but this is who I plan on using. They handle everything.

https://www.silencershop.com/


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I used Silencer Shop, went with an individual versus the Trust as it was easier. I am the only one that had to get fingerprinted, and didnt have to spend money on the Trust docs.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

All of my guys were dragging their feet to get all of the trust stuff in order. Went with the individual and everyone is happy, one of my ATF agents said individual is under 6 months and trust are over a year plus.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Tealman said:


> All of my guys were dragging their feet to get all of the trust stuff in order. Went with the individual and everyone is happy, one of my ATF agents said individual is under 6 months and trust are over a year plus.


My individual form took 11 months. But it seems it is shortening down some.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Trust is a pita now unless you are the only one in it. 
I was told you can open a trust get all paper work cleared then add people to it.


----------



## etexsaltycat (Apr 12, 2013)

Correct sleeper. Silencershop.com. Do the single shot trust. Once you get the item add as many people to the trust that you want. Super simple. I have purchased 2 from them


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We used Texas Law Shield, did it all by email.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 14, 2005)

For a NFA trust: http://www.texasnfatrust.com/

I have also heard individual transfers are much faster than trust, just depends on your situation, what you may need.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I did the Silencer Shop's Trust. Easy. Did it all through the web. Now I can add more to it. I am the only one on the trust currently. At a later date I will add my kids and wife.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.myguntrust.com/

call James Willi - he did mine


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for all the info.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Stamps are taking 10-12 months currently for a form 4. Trust or individual doesnâ€™t matter


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have had two different dealers tell me about the individual trusts are taking around 6 months. I bought a 22 suppressor in June so I hope to have it hand soon. I guess if I get it I can let y'all know.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Did my individual with Capital Armory back in March, I'm hoping i get the email any day!


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

MechAg94 said:


> I have had two different dealers tell me about the individual trusts are taking around 6 months. I bought a 22 suppressor in June so I hope to have it hand soon. I guess if I get it I can let y'all know.


Have you gotten your stamp in yet?


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I already have a trust but it has my wife on it. Can I make another trust and add her to it at a later date and just call it something else? Can I take her off of the 1st trust or does she have to stay on it?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Question - should something happen to you/me...what happens to the silencers if you have an individual trust?

I did the group trust...just my wife and I...and I'm going on 13 months now...sucks!

I also gotta figure out how/when to add my son (18) so he can pig hunt with them.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

If you do individual all your family- friends have to do is fill out a form 5 and they are good to go. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Got my approval today!!!! What a birthday present! 11 months


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good buddy of mine just got his stamp back, 11.5 months


----------

